# Anyone run fenders with a 700 x 38?



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

All of the planet bike hybrid fenders say for a 700 x 35. Will they fit? If anyone is running fenders with this size tire what fenders are you running? The tires are serfas vida 700x38. The LBS I go to had my dad drop from a 38 to a 35 to run fenders. The tires I have are brand new though. The lady a planet bike said I might have to order longer stays. She suggested the hybrid fender. I don't really want to buy fenders and have to send the stock stays back to swap them. Thanks for any help !


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

so, are you looking for some fenders or are you tryng to use the ones your father got at the LBS? I'm little confused with your "I don't really want to buy fenders" statement.

how come they didn't told you about a 29er fender...may be the cascadias...no room for such a wide fender?


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Yes I'm looking for fenders. I was saying that my dad was also running a 38 tire and the LBS told him he had to change to a smaller tire to run fenders. Which he did change. I was saying I didn't want to buy fenders and have to send them back if they didn't work out.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ok ok, I think it was me not reading correctly. 

did they mention the 29er fenders?

Edit..also take a look at SKS Fenders..those are wide but not as wide as a 29er
Edit 2...I just went to their website and they do have 38mm covered on their 700c versions
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=en&a=product&r=mudguards&i=6208801430&BLUEMELS
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=en&a=product&r=mudguards&i=6409800121&CHROMOPLASTICS
you just need to check the available space on your frame...that could be a reason to go with a smaller tire to fit your fenders...


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

No they didn't mention the 29ers. She said I might have to buy extra long stays for the hybrid to raise the fender up higher. I will check out the sks fenders.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks martinsillo!! It's funny how the SKS fenders are 45mm and are supposed to fit. The planet bike fenders are 45mm and they aren't supposed to fit.


edit- I should have plenty of frame clearance.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

as she said, the length of the stays affects clearance between tire and fender....and I bet the curvature on the fender itself also has a lot to do...those hybrids may not be the ones you should get for those reasons...

how come you haven't tried your father's on your bike?...just saying


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

I am running some pretty beefy 700x38c cross tires on my touring bike and have fenders on it. The fenders I'm running are the Axiom Rainrunner Trekk. They come with an adapter to be used with disc brakes also, which is nice for the options. They fit perfect for this size tire. I could probably get away with a little wider tire with a less aggressive tread and still have plenty of coverage, seeing as the Schwalbe tires I'm running are pretty wide for their size. But after looking at my options I wouldn't go with anything else for that size tire range. Ridden a bunch in the snow and rain with this setup and it's performed great.

Fenders:
http://www.amazon.com/Axiom-Rainrunner-Trekk-Reflex-Fender/dp/tags-on-product/B0029LJ21G

Tires:
http://www.amazon.com/Schwalbe-Marathon-Trekking-700x38-Allround/dp/B00277KIBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294709882&sr=8-1


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I run some Nashbar 700x38c with fenders currently on my Fisticuff. I use a set of SKS Commuter/Hybrid fenders and they fit with room. The set can actually take a 45c which I will test once my Smart Sams get here. It would mainly depend on if your fork and frame can take a large fender like that.

If you have disc brakes get the SKS Commuter set, it's hard to get that second support over your disc brake. If you do not have disc brakes I would look at the Chromoplastics mentioned above. They are a nice set and all metal pieces.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

This is the bike I'm putting them on. I hope I have enough clearance between the rack.
I really like the looks of the axiom rainrunners. It says not to use the chromoplastics on a suspension fork? Thanks for all the replies. I was going to take the bike to the LBS but want to do this myself.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Since the rack has a central splash shield, you could cut a slot in the fender to accomodate the rack support and fasten either side of the cut in the fender to the rack either side of the rack support. Or use spacers if you don't want the fender quite that high at that point. Either will mean that rack support is closer to the tire than the centerline of the fender would be.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm running 40mm marathon winters under my fenders, EDIT: checked, they are Planet Bikes!
It's hard to tell if I'm getting overspray because I'm wearing waterproofs 100% of the time now. But I'd say the fender JUST covers the outside edge of the tire.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

These are with the 38c Nashbar Comforts right now there is plenty of height/space between the fender and wheel especially on the front.








Watch for this on your frame, it does fit but it's tight and does not hamper FD shifting (friction).

I do have a set of Planet Bike's and they're nice, use them on a 26" commuter and I would say the build quality is the same between them and the SKS set. I would say though the quick release option on the SKS is a nice idea and I think the stays are stronger. With having disc brakes on this bike I can only fit the single metal stay option the Chromoplatics won't fit over the brake. I would also have liked more rear coverage from the fender instead of relying on the flap to stop most of the rear spray.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I've used the Planet BIke fenders with 40c tires on 30mm rims. If you can space the fender off the tires it's fine.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Mr. Pink thanks for the pics thats a awesome bike. I ordered the axiom rainrunner treks they should be here this week. I've never installed a set of fenders so hopefully I can get it done. I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Well I got it done! I really like the fenders can't wait to get out and try them out. Thanks for all of your guys help. Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

700x40 Tires with SKS Chromoplastic Fenders


700x40 Studded Tires with SKS Chromoplastic Fenders


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

The PB 45mm will fit 38mm tires but it's tight. SKS makes 45mm and 50mm wide fenders, 45mm fit the same as the PBs, the 50mm should cover with clearence. My frames fits 50mm fende by the rear brake bridge, it's a little tight at the fork crown. PB and SKS fender stays are plenty long for any application, I always have to cut the excess off (I worry about the stays sticking me).


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

moonedzx9 said:


> All of the planet bike hybrid fenders say for a 700 x 35. Will they fit? If anyone is running fenders with this size tire what fenders are you running? The tires are serfas vida 700x38. The LBS I go to had my dad drop from a 38 to a 35 to run fenders. The tires I have are brand new though. The lady a planet bike said I might have to order longer stays. She suggested the hybrid fender. I don't really want to buy fenders and have to send the stock stays back to swap them. Thanks for any help ![/QUOT
> 
> I have used larger than suggested tires on two different sets of Planet Bike fenders. The first bike had 700x40 fenders with 700x45 tires. The second bike (pictured) is my current commuter and, it has 700x35 fenders with 700x40 Nokian studded tires. My street tires for the second bike are 700x32. With both bikes the larger tires fit under the fenders. Much to my surprise the fenders on the GF did not need adjustment to clear the Nokians. Most tires aren't as big as they claim plus most fenders will clear a size larger than recommended without a problem. I hope this has helped.


----------

